# Best PSX emulation for low money



## Classicgamer (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a friend who has no PC and very little money but wants to play PSX titles. I'd like whatever routes are possible to include scanlines as the main "shader" effect. The emulation can't be crap. I know mednafen and psx (on pc) are really good. 

He needs to play on a tv. 

Does a raspberry pie 3 meet these requirements? (Retroarch?)

Wii? (Wiisx?)

Can you give me advice about rasp pie 3 and wiisx performance? Other options?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2017)

Wii, no, Raspberry Pi 3 is far more powerful and better for PSX emulation; the Wii is pretty weak.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 10, 2017)

I would rule out wiisx. While some games really do work flawless, it can be a hassle to set up properly. The compatibility list sort of speaks for itself: https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/WiiSX_compatibility_list_(beta_2)

Is it an option to go with a hacked psp? It can probably be bought for the same budget as awii, and has less issues (and better controls, unless the Wii has a classic controller with it).

Finally: how about just getting a budget pc? Like... Recycling it from someone he knows that recently upgraded to a new rig?


----------



## RitchieRitchie (Sep 10, 2017)

ps vita plays psx games really well.


----------



## Classicgamer (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the tips! He doesn't want hand helds. I suggested it already- I like my eboots personally too. 

He has a $18/hr job with car payments and house payments so a vita is likely too much? 

A rasp pie 3 seems to be $35 (or $60 as a complete kit with box and cables) which seems to be the route for reliable emulation?


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 10, 2017)

Pi 3 £35.

PS2 £20 (secondhand)

?


----------



## laudern (Sep 10, 2017)

Just last night I soft modded my ps2 to play ps2 roms. I imagine that it can also play psx roms.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 10, 2017)

laudern said:


> Just last night I soft modded my ps2 to play ps2 roms. I imagine that it can also play psx roms.


It can indeed.


----------



## Classicgamer (Sep 10, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> It can indeed.



Seriously??? Is that using a USB hdd or cd-r?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> It can indeed.



Isn't it kind of a pain setting that up?


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Isn't it kind of a pain setting that up?



Super easy, freemcboot>the launcher of your choice. Internal hdd recommended.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 10, 2017)

I couldn't get psxlauncher working either. The other one that you need to convert to vcd also didn't work. Such a pain in the ass. I'd say a pi would be the best option. You probably won't even need the pi3, an earlier model may do just as well.


----------



## cvskid (Sep 10, 2017)

Classicgamer said:


> Thanks for the tips! He doesn't want hand helds. I suggested it already


Despite the psp being a handheld, a 2000 psp model on up can be connected to a tv with component cables so you can play it on a bigger screen. At that point it will feel like you are just using a controller since you are looking at a tv the whole time. He probably might not have known that before you suggested handhelds to him.


----------



## Navonod (Sep 10, 2017)

RaspberryPi3 is great for PS1 and other Emulation. I put my RP3 in a PS1 shell. Like this video. It was a fun project.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2017)

On the Vita front, PSTVs are fairly cheap (you can usually find one for like $50 or so) and extremely easy to setup Adrenaline for PS1 games, but there are some compatibility issues and a lack of proper POPS support.

The Raspberry Pi 3 is a good choice, but some "heavier" impact games can be a bit laggy, but those are pretty few. Setup is pretty straightforward, though if you don't know anything about computers it might be a bit "out there" for some people. I think adding shaders like scanlines also cause a performance hit as well, though I don't know by how much. 

An Android TV box would also suffice, ePSXe works pretty great and it's super easy to setup, just install the APK and pop the BIOS and games onto it. You can find cheapo Android TV boxes most anywhere that are more powerful than a Pi. 

A PS2 would also work, but I have heard PSXLauncher has some compatibility issues occasionally as well (and the PS2 doesn't like a few PS1 games, though I dunno if backup loading fixes them ). 

Then of course you could always just get him a PS1 and teach him the swap trick, it's pretty simple.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Super easy, freemcboot>the launcher of your choice. Internal hdd recommended.



Hmm, we have an original PS2 that our brother gave us, still kinda works, but how do you actually install FreeMCboot?  And I'd imagine PS2 HDDs are kinda pricey no?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, we have an original PS2 that our brother gave us, still kinda works, but how do you actually install FreeMCboot?  And I'd imagine PS2 HDDs are kinda pricey no?


There are a number of ways. I installed freeMCboot with a copy of 007 and a disc swap method. There's a guide on how to install it as well as some pretty decent YouTube videos.
There's a GBATEMP guide as well, I followed it years ago when I did it.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 11, 2017)

The PSP go can hook up to your TV and has bluetooth so you can use a PS3 controller. On top of that, you can even hook it up to a CRT and it will actually output 240p.


----------



## MrCatFace (Sep 11, 2017)

I use a PSX emu on my n3DS. Work with what you got.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> Is it an option to go with a hacked psp? It can probably be bought for the same budget as a wii, and has less issues (and better controls, unless the Wii has a classic controller with it).


Don't know about the rest of the world but here in Scotland a second hand wii from most game shops will cost you about 7 to 10 pounds a psp will cost from 40 to 70 pounds depending on the model hardly in the same budget like you claim.


----------



## uyjulian (Sep 11, 2017)

You can also use POPStarter on PS2 to load PSX games from HDD or USB.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2017)

playstation tv all the way mate it even allows for multiplayer and you even have the psp ps1 options which are vital for games like metal gear solid 1 with the whole changing controller port thing


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 11, 2017)

I played Parappa the Rappepr off a flash drive.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 11, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Don't know about the rest of the world but here in Scotland a second hand wii from most game shops will cost you about 7 to 10 pounds a psp will cost from 40 to 70 pounds depending on the model hardly in the same budget like you claim.


Oh....then I guess that depends on your local region, then.  Granted, it's been a few years, but I just checked a local online site: a psp for 70 euro and a wii for 95. Considering things like included games, state and controllers/accessories, I'd say this still holds up (other offers on that site are in the same range). Gotta say a wii is dirt cheap in Scotland, though (or still relatively expensive over here). You're not counting that unhackable wii mini, right?


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I would recommend a PSTV with TNX. But sadly getting one with that low of firmware is rare now. Plus Sony put the hammer down on low firmwares accessing psn and activating. I got lucky and found a 3.18 one on ebay and used my ps3 to activate and transfer the exploit games to it.

Adrenaline is pretty good for ps1 too. Getting a 3.60 pstv isn't too hard. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## laudern (Sep 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, we have an original PS2 that our brother gave us, still kinda works, but how do you actually install FreeMCboot?  And I'd imagine PS2 HDDs are kinda pricey no?




Super easy. Took no time at all. This is the video I used. I did have trouble formatting the HDD. But once that was done, smooth sailing.


----------



## Daggot (Sep 11, 2017)

PS1 emulation on a PS2 using ISOs is pretty weak. For reference a modded PS2 playing PS1 games without the disk can't even play Xenogears correctly because it uses a different type of emulation that whats used with disks(the game flickers every time you move). If you have the disk or are using the swap trick combined with freemcboot then you can play with burned disks and have a better gameplay experience overall. I would recommend a PSTV but ever since they stopped producing them in favor of making more vita 2ks the sealed exploitable bundles ramped up in price from 20 USD to 100 USD.



SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> I would recommend a PSTV with TNX. But sadly getting one with that low of firmware is rare now. Plus Sony put the hammer down on low firmwares accessing psn and activating. I got lucky and found a 3.18 one on ebay and used my ps3 to activate and transfer the exploit games to it.
> 
> Adrenaline is pretty good for ps1 too. Getting a 3.60 pstv isn't too hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Adrenaline had a VPK release last week negating the need for activation and with NoNPDRM giving access to fake licenses I think those who've been deactivated are at least going to get some relief. I'm just glad I made backups of my act.dat so I can keep activated. Honestly though I should get around to installing RoActDat so I can just keep sony from messing with it at all.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 11, 2017)

If you have 100 dollars to spare, get a cheap laptop.


----------



## TVL (Sep 11, 2017)

Usually when you think about it you know at least a few people with old PCs they don't even use. And for PS1(!) emulation I could go get a PC to run that from one of the neighbourhoods trash/recycling houses. It is preferrable to know people who buy the latest of everything all the time, especially now when not much happens with technological progress (not at all at the same rate as it used to anyway).

Edit: Words are difficult.


----------



## bootmonster (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh you can get a PS3 on a low enough firmware it's a great option. Managed to pick up a slim PS3 for £30 and downgraded it myself using a teensy.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm going to suggest the PSTV with Adrenaline as well for this purpose.  I've been using it to play FF9 lately and it's been a good experience.  Really loving the suspend/sleep feature for it too.


----------



## Classicgamer (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! 

Seems the rasp pie 3 wins out with an age old lap top a close second. 

Otherwise adaptors are needed for hooking up Wii, ps1/ps2.


----------



## matthi321 (Mar 9, 2018)

the best would either be a used ps3 or pstv or nvidia shield


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 9, 2018)

matthi321 said:


> the best would either be a used ps3 or pstv or nvidia shield


I think you missed the "low money" part of this equation.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 9, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I think you missed the "low money" part of this equation.


Why not a PS3 used. I picked up a used PS3 160gb slim on the weekend for £35 with a controller. Now I've stuck a 1tb hard drive in it and filled it with games but 120gb is plenty fine for psx isos


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 9, 2018)

PSP is really cheap and you can play PSX, PSP, and all the retro console emulators.


----------



## uyjulian (Mar 9, 2018)

Raspberry Pi Zero is really cheap too if you already got all the cables and/or controllers.


----------



## matthi321 (Mar 9, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I think you missed the "low money" part of this equation.


you can find some cheap ps3 cfw if you look hard enough, i bought my ps3 cfw for 50 $ on ebay


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 15, 2018)

julialy said:


> Raspberry Pi Zero is really cheap too if you already got all the cables and/or controllers.


never suggest a pi zero unless he only wants nes or atari emulation.
the pi zero struggles even with some snes games (the ones with special chips, but still), so the zero is a no go when you can spend a little more for a pi 3 that goes all the way up to ps1 with little to no issues. you can even slap the crt-pi shader (or use a real crt tv with the right composite-out cable) and use original playstation controllers with an usb adapter.

reading the thread I saw someone suggested a ps2 and popstarter, that should only be used if you already have a ps2 and are desperate, the compatibility is low.
a ps3 with cfw is an excellent choice if you can get one cheap, the emulation is perfect afaik.
psp and vita hacked are also attractive options if you don't mind them being portable, a good alternative is vita tv or psp go with a dualshock 3 controller and the tv out cables, the only game I have had problems is dr. slump on my psp go, I don't know if it works as intended on vita because mine is not hacked.
the last option is getting an old pc and install lakka, the results are self explanatory.


----------



## uyjulian (Mar 15, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> never suggest a pi zero unless he only wants nes or atari emulation.
> the pi zero struggles even with some snes games (the ones with special chips, but still), so the zero is a no go when you can spend a little more for a pi 3 that goes all the way up to ps1 with little to no issues. you can even slap the crt-pi shader (or use a real crt tv with the right composite-out cable) and use original playstation controllers with an usb adapter.
> 
> reading the thread I saw someone suggested a ps2 and popstarter, that should only be used if you already have a ps2 and are desperate, the compatibility is low.
> ...


Yeah, you're right. I was thinking of emulation of older consoles.
If supply of Raspberry Pi 3B(+) is hard to get, a PS3 is a good choice. If PS3 is prohibitive for you, the next choices would be a phat PS2, and a old PC.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Mar 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Wii, no, Raspberry Pi 3 is far more powerful and better for PSX emulation; the Wii is pretty weak.


wii can do n64 full speed which is a more powerful console then the ps1


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 22, 2018)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> wii can do n64 full speed which is a more powerful console then the ps1


The Pi3 can do N64 full speed rendered at 1080p on certain titles... although if I had to choose between the two for N64 only I'd pick a Wii myself as there's a few extra games running on it. Between the two for PSX though (what the OP wants), no contest here, Pi3 all the way!
(Although I'd ACTUALLY pick a [used?] PS3 before both of them..)


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Mar 22, 2018)

just use your computer just plug it into a tv.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2018)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> wii can do n64 full speed which is a more powerful console then the ps1



But it has many issues with graphical and audio glitches, so...... until the plugins are updated, yeah. You're better off with Beetle PSX or Mednafen PSX.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The Raspberry Pi 3 is a good choice, but some "heavier" impact games can be a bit laggy, but those are pretty few. Setup is pretty straightforward, though if you don't know anything about computers it might be a bit "out there" for some people. I think adding shaders like scanlines also cause a performance hit as well, though I don't know by how much.


I am going to quote tom here because he generally has everything laid out in a way that is easy to understand. I suggest the Pi 3 even if some of the bigger games are kinda laggy. I have a Pi 3 running some PS1 games and it really works well. I played some THPS2 just the other night with little to no issues.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 25, 2018)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> wii can do n64 full speed which is a more powerful console then the ps1


in the world of electronics 1+1 doesn't always equals 2.
the wii can do n64 full speed on select games because nintendo engineered an emulator and tweaked it so it can run those specific titles.
the raspberry pi 3 is more powerful than a wii in raw numbers but it doesn't have the level of software optimization to achieve good n64 emulation, but still the rpi3 is powerful enough to run select games at full speed with minimal glitches.

now the thing about ps1 emulation is that pcsx-rearmed has a heavily optimized (for arm with neon) dynarec core while the wii can't run pcsx-rearmed because it uses a completely different cpu architecture. something similar goes for the 3ds, it has an arm cpu but lacks neon support.



BORTZ said:


> I am going to quote tom here because he generally has everything laid out in a way that is easy to understand. I suggest the Pi 3 even if some of the bigger games are kinda laggy. I have a Pi 3 running some PS1 games and it really works well. I played some THPS2 just the other night with little to no issues.


what heavy games are we talking about here?
I have played metal gear solid completely lag free and with all the visual effects intact, considering that mgs is very intensive with its frame buffer usage I would say that every game should play perfectly fine save a few exceptions. in fact, the only exception that I have seen is sheep raider that has slowdowns in specific situations (if you are curious, leave the demo play the 2 levels it shows).
all with stock settings for pcsx-rearmed.

EDIT: oh and I guess the main menu of soul blade too, is very intensive and lags for some reason, on my laptop with mednafen I even have to put the high performance profile to run that menu without lagging.


----------

